# christmas in my heart all year



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I posted this in the sewing forum,but thought I 
would post it here too,

I am planning a real, old fashioned christmas in "09"
I am working on some things, have made my lists,
and checking more than twice,lol

any ideas you want to share??
thanks in advance,


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We're going to be in our new home out at the farm by Christmas '09 (or Artificer is going to be spending the season in the doghouse!), so I have a whole new area to decorate :sing:

for the first time in decades I'll have a mantel to decorate! So I'm thinking of doing a series of stockings (for friends who will be invited to a party) on the mantel...I'm learning to quilt so the stockings will probably be projects there. 

I'm also going to put up my Dad's train set. As a Christmas train...I've already planned the route (from the kitchen into the livingroom and back). I want to put together stations for it to stop at. so...woodworking skills to build buildings, (although I'll use my ceramic village as part of it), and woodturning to make the people. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=268129 is a thread on the "people" type I'm going to try out.

I also have to find something to do with the ton of raw fleece I have. If I get energetic, I'll spin it up and try to finish some warm sweaters for a couple of people.

AND Nativegurl just turned me on to "lighted gift boxes" and I LOVE the look of them. They'll probably be sprinked all over the house next Christmas.

Sewing...Aprons. Lots of good heavy Bib aprons for people. with matching towels and mitts.(there's that pesky quilting again!!) I also want to make fabric "grocery" type bags as gift bags for next year. I've got the material for them (found 18"x36" pieces of tent floor fabric at a surplus place in greens and blues) now I just have to get the handles and sew them up.

hmmmm.....that's a lot. i need to get off the computer and start!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

good for you, I'm glad you will be in your new home by then, 
hopefully your hubby won't have to move to the doghouse,lol

I have stockings on my list to make too, I made my children stockings they we still use, some 28 or so years old,,but I want to do family ones for each of them,and I won't let them take "mine" home til I am gone...

but each of their little families' seems to have grown fast,lol
plus I have added 6 more grown kids and their familes to my list so,,
I have quite a few of them to do this year.
I love it that you have your dad's train,,,

your train idea is one of my "dreams" in my "dream house" I want the track to be permanant and build the walls as tunnels to go room to room all about a foot or so from the ceiling with little towns/areas/replicas of the places I have lived in,or been to that meant something special in our lives.
I have a million ideas for making "things" that will be part of it.
we'll have to share those huh.

I got a good deal on christmas towels and pot holders at target the other day, .25 cents each, I got a whole bag of them,lol
I didn't see towels, I saw aprons,lol

ok thats enough for me for now, I need to get off here too,lol

thanks for your ideas and good luck to you on getting into your house b/4 next winter..:sing:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I haven't started my list yet, but one thing I'd like to do is get hubby to build china closets for our girls. However, he is going to be pretty busy helping me insulate and put up wallboard in the sunporch.........lol. I know that I cut my list way down, just my kids and grandkids from now on. No more inlaws, on either side. It's too much, too many and just plain un-fun shopping or creating for people who don't appreciate it. So, I tailored my list and now have time to think about stuff they really need and would actually use.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ninn said:


> I haven't started my list yet, but one thing I'd like to do is get hubby to build china closets for our girls. However, he is going to be pretty busy helping me insulate and put up wallboard in the sunporch.........lol. I know that I cut my list way down, just my kids and grandkids from now on. No more inlaws, on either side. It's too much, too many and just plain un-fun shopping or creating for people who don't appreciate it. So, I tailored my list and now have time to think about stuff they really need and would actually use.


When I was a part of a big family/friends network, I decided to just give gifts to my favorite people/close friends and family....the others....well, I kept big box filled with gifts that fit a general "people like these". I'd giftwrap 1) big fat candles and a holder; 2)hat&mittens; 3)packages of cookies or candies. Couple other things (always had a stash of 4packs of good beer with ribbons on them).

Then, when someone unexpected or not scheduled for gift giving showed up, I'd write their name on an appropriate er, generic gift  Anything left over I could use for US  I love shopping for gifts for people, but you're right..it just gets to be TOO MUCH after awhile. Specially when you get the "oh, thanks" response after you've spent days finding just the right thing.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

great idea Ann:hobbyhors


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ann, I have a silly question, what will happen to the train set when the cat discovers it? I wanted to do the same thing with DH's boyhood train and he thought it was a great idea until Bob the cat got on the top of the kitchen cabinet to just look around. Bob only did that the one time but it was right when we were talking about putting the train up there, I do believe that silly cat understands what we are talking about. I really love the idea. I know what you mean about the weak thanks when you have really put a lot of thought into a gift for someone. I have always thought that it wasn't how much you paid for something but the love you put into it. DH's family doesn't exchange gifts or really celebrate and I feel like they would rather just skip holidays all together. They are the saddest family I have ever seen. Max didn't realize how sad they were as he had been gone for a long time and did not come back for any holidays with them. He had been surrounded by me and my silly friends and family and I think he had just forgotten how his own family was. I refuse to let them get me down though. I am going to keep Christmas in my heart all year long. Sorry, didn't mean to steal the this thread but I really just needed to vent a little bit.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

CC, we dont' have a cat :banana02: We've been adopted by one that someone obviously dumped off...male, adult, orange, uses my box of shavings as a litterbox....but he stays in the barn area keeping the mouse population in check.

Your husband's family does indeed sound...well, the word you used is best...SAD  Maybe you can get them back to the light side! A little at a time. It's probable that they dont' realize how bad it's gotten. First you don't put up the outside decorations. Then you don't feel like putting up a tree. Next, you stop exchanging gifts because it's too expensive. Then you stop celebrating at all. It's just another day because it's gotten so commercialized....it's too much work....too much else to do....

I love putting up a mini holiday anytime of the year. OH!! it's Sunny out! Let's have a picnic!! OH!! It's snowing out!! Let's celebrate! 

We're silly, too  both of us! Every once in a while I'll get a call from Artificer while he's at work "has the postman been there yet?" me: "nope. why? what did you order now?" him: "me? I didn't order a box from British foods filled with tea. Nope. Not me!" me: YIPPEE!!!!! or a similar phone call 

Personally...it's the little things that make me happiest. A big fancy computer as a gift is lovely....but that box of tea is SPECIAL!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ann, we have a spare cat if you need her!!! LOL


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

cc said:


> Ann, we have a spare cat if you need her!!! LOL


Oh, well, er....golly. Thanks for the offer, but the two dogs have all the doggie toys they need for awhile 

Actually, the setter is scared to death of cats. And chickens. One of the hens decided she didn't like this big doggie nose poking thru the fence and she PECKED her....HARD. Poor dog ran crying back to daddy! :rotfl:

The other dog just lays in wait. calmly. quietly. not breathing...just....waiting. If she were human, she'd be a contract killer. I just know it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I also work all yr on xmas. I just finished a quilt top and am working on a new one. The train story...our cat loves to knock the little N scale one off the track...it is fun. We only put one on a table this yr b/c we have a puppy...and she only chewed up one ornament. I was very careful what I put on the bottom of the tree. I have been collecting funky jars and old candles. I bought wicks w/coupons and plan on making some candles for next yr.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I am still trying to find the bear I have completed. I have parts that need sewn so maybe I will post one when it is done!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I wish I was brave enough to try making candles

I am trying to work on a few pieces,which will be put on hold for a little bit
as we are in the process of moving,
and I am working 2 full time jobs,plus trying to take care of my Dad,:shrug:

hopefully I will get back on track fairly quick.
good luck w/ your quilts,would love to see pics


----------

